# Sonnox vs UAD vs Izotope vs Waves vs Softube vs Plugin Alliance vs Eventide vs FabFilter vs SoundToys vs Slate vs others



## Iswhatitis (Jun 6, 2020)

I see Sonnox is currently having its 50% off sale and was wondering what plugins everyone uses, which plugins are your favorites for mixing and mastering, and specifically how everyone feels about Sonnox plugins vs all the other competing brands out there. Do you still use Sonnox plugins and find them indispensable to your work flow? Do you use other plugins that you feel make the Sonnox plugins obsolete? What are you favorite plugins for delays, reverbs, EQ, compression, limiting, chorus/flanging, mastering, metering, transients, pitch shifting, special effects, noise reduction/dehummer/declicker, tape emulation, de-essing, 3D Space, sub-octave, saturation, console emulation, guitar/bass amps, etc...? I know this is talked about all over the place in so many threads, but I'd welcome everyone's thoughts on this. Not looking for every plugin you own but what you use regularly and what you prefer over other plugins 

I am strongly thinking of getting the FabFilter Total Bundle the next 50% off sale and buying the Sonnox Elite Collection now during its 50% off sale along with other Sonnox plugins like Dynamic EQ, Drum Gate, and maybe even the older Restore Bundle. I am also thinking of getting the new Cinematic Rooms Professional by LiquidSonics. I used to own UAD but once my PowerPCs got annihilated by a lightning strike I have yet to go back into that eco system (though I am tempted to buy an Apollo interface when I can get a free Octo Satellite and take the plunge again during UA's next sales). 

Right now, these are my favorite go to plugins for each category (not in order of importance): 

Reverb: EastWest (EW) Spaces, Waves IR-1, Softube TSAR-1, Lexicon PCM bundle, Eventide Blackhole/SP 2016 Reverb, Izotope Exponential Audio R4/R2/Nimbus/PhoenixVerb.

Delay: Slate Digital Repeater Delay, Eventide UltraTap, PA ADA STD-1, Waves SuperTap.

EQ: Waves API/SSL 4000 Collection/PuigTec EQs, Plugin Alliance (PA) 2098/Dangerous Music BAX/elysia museq/Maag Audio EQ4/Millennia NSEQ-2/SPL Passeq, Softube Summit Audio Grand Channel/Trident A-Range.

Limiting: Waves L3 Multimaximizer, PA XL V2/ProAudioDSP DSM V3 (multiband sound matching), Izotope Ozone 9 Advanced.

Compression: Waves dbx 160/C4 Multiband/CLA-2A/CLA-3A/CLA-76/PuigChild Compressor, Plugin Alliance Shadow Hills/Purple Audio MC77/SPL Iron/Masterdesk/elysia alpha compressor & mpressor/Maag Audio Magnum-K/Millennia TCL-2, Softube Summit Audio Grand Channel/Drawmer S73.

Guitar/Bass Amps: Plugin Alliance Chandler/Ampeg/Diezel/Friedman/Bassdude/megadual/ENGL.

Console Emulation: Plugin Alliance (PA) SSL/N(Neve)/Focusrite. 

Transients/Enhancers: PA SPL Transient Designer Plus, Waves Vitamin Sonic Enhancer/Aphex Vintage Aural Exciter.

Chorus/Flanging/Phaser: Waves Doubler/MetaFlanger, Eventide Instant Flanger/Phaser MK II, PA ADA Flanger.

De-essing: Waves BSS DPR-402, PA SPL De-Esser Collection.

Pitch Shifting: Waves Ultra Pitch.

Tape Emulation: Softube Tape, Waves J37 Tape/Kramer Master Tape.

Saturation: PA Black Box Analog Design HG-2/elysia karacter & Phil's Cascade/SPL Twin Tube & Vitalizer mk2-T/Vertigo VSM-3

Special Effects: Waves MetaFilter/Abbey Road Vinyl & Reel ADT, Eventide H910 Harmonizer, Izotope Exponential Audio Excalibur.

3D Space: PA dearVR PRO/fiedler audio stage.

Metering: Waves Durrough Stereo/VU meter/WLM Plus Loudness Meter, Izotope Insight 2.

Sub-octave: Waves LoAir, PA subsynth & boom!

Noise Reduction/dehummer/declicker: Waves Restoration bundle.

Love to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## artomatic (Jun 6, 2020)

Recently bought the Weiss Collection from *Softube*. It's becoming my go-to for mixing and mastering.
The Compressor/Limiter, EQ1, Mastering Maximizer and Deess (my fav out of all the de-essers I own) combine for smooth and transparent sound.
Love the GUI too!

*Tuning* - Melodyne 4, Antarestech Auto-Tune Prol

*Reverbs*: Spaces ll, Altiverb 7, Eventide, Lexicon, Valhalla, Seventh Heaven, etc.
But my favorite at the moment is the newly released Liquid Sonic's Cinematic Rooms.

I have a fairly good collection from these developers but only listing my most-used:
*UAD* - Capitol Chambers, Avalon, Ocean Way Studios Plug-In, LA-2A, Tape Emulations
*Plugin Alliance* - Brainworx bx_console SSL 4000 E and G, Millennia Series, 
ACME Audio Opticom XLA-3
*Izotope* - I use most for specific tasks: Ozone 9 Advanced, RX7 Advanced and Neutron 3 Advanced
*Waves* - Abbey Road Collection, Vocal Rider, CLA Signature Series, Scheps Omni Channel

I don't own anything from Sonnix...

A lot more to add but these are my commonly used at the moment.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 6, 2020)

I don’t own any Sonnox stuff but I hear good things about them. I recently started using UAD2 plugins (basically got a studio endorsement so have every single one of them) and they have changed my world. Amazing plugins.

I am about to buy the Fabfilter Bundle (only have the Pro Q2 and the compressor) as their stuff is amazing. I like the Slate bundle but the UAD stuff is way better I think. However, it’s important to remember that UAD plugins are faithful emulations of the hardware it’s based on. Slate plugins have got many added functions to give more options.

I would say one of the most important plugins to own is Izotope RX. Got some noise on a sample? Background noise recorded on your live mic? Get RX out and instantly remove that stuff. It’s sonic voodoo magic that thing!

Oh, and how could I forget the Sound Toys bundle! Absolutely amazing plugins. Worth every penny.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 6, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I used to own UAD



I use mostly UAD. Like anyone who has been pursuing this stuff for a while I’ve accreted others too. FabFilter is nice, Eventide, etc.

You already have quite a stack of choices, not to mention your DAW’s built-in plugs.
What are you missing?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProQ3, Valhalla Delay, EA R4, Kush TWK, Kush Novatron, TDR Kotelnikov GE. That’s largely all I need and use in terms of effects. Of course I have 100 more plugins.

About time for another spring cleaning of plugins.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 7, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I use mostly UAD. Like anyone who has been pursuing this stuff for a while I’ve accreted others too. FabFilter is nice, Eventide, etc.
> 
> You already have quite a stack of choices, not to mention your DAW’s built-in plugs.
> What are you missing?


I think maybe I am missing out on just FabFilter. It seems so many people I respect swear by the FabFilter plugins that I wonder how much better they are than my current setup. 

I’m also tempted to get Sonnox plugins right now during the sale, but even still they are not cheap and most of them have been around a very long time, which makes me hesitant to get them.

I just started demoing the Sonnox plugins and they sound okay 👌 so far, but I’m not blown away. The newer Drum Gate and Dynamic EQ feel a level above their older plugins in functionality. I also started demoing LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms, which is very impressive (though I really don’t need more reverb plugins). So many swear by their Bricasti wannabe Seventh Heaven Pro plugin. Though, I truly love the sound of Exponential Audio’s reverbs.

I don’t feel I need to own everything as there is so much I don’t have and I couldn’t afford it either. With all the new software and VI libraries that come out each year I try to evaluate if anything new really ups the ante on creating mockups and finished tracks.

I certainly don’t “need” more plugins as I have a functional work flow. However, I do feel that many of the Waves plugins that I use have been around so long I wonder if the newer FabFilter plugins may be cleaner sounding as they do appear to be more functional. 

I definitely miss having a UAD rig. I used to love using the sound of the Vintage EQ and compressors for the UAD system. UAD plugins sound a little better than their similar Plugin Alliance counterparts (though some may disagree) and are much more colored in a good way than comparable Waves plugins.

(Late night stream of consciousness) On a side note, I literally passed out a little after 1am tonight, then about 50 minutes later my house alarm goes off triggered by an internal room motion sensor downstairs. Gotta love that 😱 Not!!! I’m exhausted right now.

I never bought AltiVerb and I don’t see ever getting it. I’m sure it’s okay but... I like Spaces enough. I’m I’m not sure I’ll ever upgrade to Spaces II unless it’s much cheaper for the upgrade as I’m okay with Waves IR-1. I’m unimpressed by McDSP. Don’t feel the need to own SoundToys nor the VSL FX software suite. I know lots of people adore the Valhalla verbs but I never feel I really need them. I will probably not get Sonnox plugins in the end, probably... 🤔 With all the Plugin Alliance plugins that I own I wonder if I even need a UAD system anymore, although I really still miss the UAD LA-2A compressor plugin sound and would like to have Manley, Avalon and a few other vintage modelers.

It’s always nice to free up CPU load on a single iMac trying to do it all. Back in the ‘90s I used to own 40 external synthesizers, samplers and hardware effects units, S-VHS and U-Matic video decks, and 4 Tascam DA-88s as my Mac primarily had to focus on sequencing. Now, just about everything I do is in the box 🖥 If I had the money I could see getting the new Mac Pro, though I’m still aghast by it’s price tag 🏷 as I’ve never spent that much on one computer in my life and would like to leave it that way.

(More late night stream of consciousness) On another side note, I loaned my UA LA-610 MKII to a supposed friend about 7 years ago. It’s amazing how many times I’ve kindly asked him to send it back to me and he simply refuses to comply or he will mumble that I don’t need it. Why are people so inappropriate and thoughtless all too often when one is thoughtful and magnanimous? 😞 I’d rather not get on a plane, fly across the country, then rent a car just to take back my gear ⚙ Wtf?!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 7, 2020)

Sonnox makes great stuff. They're on the pricier side, but really excellent. Inflator, Envolution and Limiter are the ones I use most often...

Some of my other favorite plugins:

*Saturation/Preamps/Tape*: Elysia Karacter, True Iron, Decapitator, Radiator, SSL X-Saturator, Metric Halo Character, Slate VTM & VMR, Softube Harmonics, Sonimus Britson/Satson.

*Exciters*: Ozone Exciter, Acon Vitalize, SSL Drumstrip, Neutron Exciter, MBassador.

*Distortion/Amps*: Trash 2, FF Saturn, BX Bassdude, Amplitube 4, Guitar Rig, Driver,

*Stereo Imaging*: Ozone Imager, Melda MStereoProcessor (Also has a nice exciter), Pro-Q3/Ozone Mid-Side EQ modes.

*Reverb*: Black Hole, Valhalla VV, Pro-R, Acon Verberate 2, Adaptiverb, Soundtoys Little Plate, Phoenxiverb.

*Delay*: Soundtoys Echoboy/Echoboy Jr, Valhalla Delay, Metric Halo Dirty Delay, Repeater.

*Analog EQ*: Slate VMR, SSL Duende ChannelStrip, Acustica Diamond, Purple, & Honey.

*Digital EQ*: Pro-Q3, Ozone EQ, Neutron.

*Dynamic EQ*: Pro-Q3, Ozone Dynamic EQ, Neutron EQ, Brianworx Dyn EQ.

*Analog Compressors*: Slate FG-116, Slate FG-Stress, SSL X-Valve Comp, IK White 2A, Sonimus Tuco

*Digital Dynamics*: Pro-C2, Pro-MB, Ozone Dynamics, Neutron Compressor/Gate, Xfer OTT.

*De-Essing*: Soothe, Pro-DS, Metric Halo Precision De-Esser.

*Limiters*: Ozone, DMG Limitless, Newfangled Elevate, Pro-L2, Sonnox Limiter.

*Clippers*: Kazrog KClip, StandardClip, Oxford Inflator, Ploytec Mango.

*Transient Shaping*: Sonnox Envolution, Oek Spiff, Newfangled Punctuate, XLN DS-10, Neutron 3 Transient Shaper.

*Modulation*: Soundtoys Microshift/Panman/PhaseMistress, Excalibur, Softube Fix Doubler/Flanger/Phaser, Melda MFlanger/MPhaser

*Sound Design/Experimentation*: Soundtoys EffectRack, XLN RC-20, Byome, Sandman Pro, Trash 2.

Plus a bunch I'm sure I'm forgetting!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I certainly don’t “need” more plugins as I have a functional work flow.



Maybe we all are in that boat. Still, "shiny...."

I do love the Manley Massive Passive and the Lexicon reverbs from UAD -- and all that other stuff.

Don't have a lot of FabFilter but did get the ProQ, which is pretty interesting -- I don't think I have anything comparable to its functionality.

Sigh. No doubt we'd all do best to read manuals and watch Youtube videos more.

John


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 7, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Maybe we all are in that boat. Still, "shiny...."
> 
> I do love the Manley Massive Passive and the Lexicon reverbs from UAD -- and all that other stuff.
> 
> ...


Shiny new toys 🧸 is definitely part of this equation. Though, watching YouTube videos only adds to my desire (compulsion/addiction) to get FabFilter, UAD, LiquidSonics, and Sonnox plugins. Would they really make everything sound better? 🤔 🧐 😳


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2020)

Don’t be fooled by the Sonnox GUI or the age of them. They are updated and sound great.

I have

Transmod
Dynamics
Inflator
EQ
Limiter

The inflator is an amazing plug and the Dynamics very deep...

I also have the Fabfilter Total Bundle and use both...


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Would they really make everything sound better?



[ghostly voice] Only the Spirits could say.... [using Blackhole reverb, naturally...]


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 7, 2020)

UAD, Sonnox, Fabfilter are all phenomenal, as is the new Cinematic Rooms reverb (and Spaces II). Beyond that, Softube makes some good plugins (their Tube-Techs and Curve Bender master EQ for example). I personally don't find Plugin Alliance to be particularly good or unique. Waves has a lot of options, but I recently had to do a mandatory WUP, which left a bad taste in my mouth. Additionally, I think they aren't as good as UAD, Sonnox, or FabFilter. I have the Slate subscription as well and you do get a bunch for your money and I've found the quality to be rather decent. I don't know how long I'll keep paying though given the other stuff I have.


----------



## tc9000 (Jun 7, 2020)

I have Sonnox Inflator - I like it. Its subtle but it does add something - clarity? Bit of fizz + compression? IDK about the science but I do like it on the master bus.

EDIT - I also have elysia alpha compressor which goes on the master bus sometimes. Only other things I use on the master are Klanghelm's SSDR or MJUC... (not all at once 🙃 )

BUT - I confess I'm a preset monkey TBH

EDIT #2 - Sonnox do have a demo (if you are prepared to do the ilok dance) worth a try...


----------



## artomatic (Jun 7, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I use mostly UAD. Like anyone who has been pursuing this stuff for a while I’ve accreted others too. FabFilter is nice, Eventide, etc.
> 
> You already have quite a stack of choices, not to mention your DAW’s built-in plugs.
> What are you missing?




How do you manage loading a few plugins? Most of the ones I use are cpu hogs (Capitol Chambers, Ocean Way, etc). I am forced to either commit or bounce the effected tracks...
I have the Apollo Twin and the UAD-2. 
You must have the "maxed out" Apollo interface and a couple of accelerators?


----------



## cug (Jun 7, 2020)

I also recommend checking out Sonnox Inflator. On mix bus or master output it brings up quiet things. I have to be careful because, depending on the settings, it sometimes brings out one particular instrument. Easy to fix if that's not what I want. It can aslo bring out the reverb depending on the bus structure. I think of it as dynamic range compression from the other direction. 

I also discovered that it is useful in shaping the tone of string samples.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 7, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Shiny new toys 🧸 is definitely part of this equation. Though, watching YouTube videos only adds to my desire (compulsion/addiction) to get FabFilter, UAD, LiquidSonics, and Sonnox plugins. Would they really make everything sound better? 🤔 🧐 😳


"Better" isn't necessarily accurate, there are many excellent plugins out there that are similar. It's more a matter of if one, or several of them are tools missing from, or worth having in your tool box... While I love Sonnox I've kept my purchases to the plugins that make the most sense for me...

Also, as a few others have said don't let the age/look fool you. They're still fantastic and very relevant, for example their limiter is still quite popular in commercial mastering facilities.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2020)

artomatic said:


> How do you manage loading a few plugins?



Until I start mixing, I set the buffer to 64 and don't actually load any plugins at all, or more specifically, they are "inactive." Then I move the buffer to 1024 or higher if possible, which helps.

Using the UAD2 Satellite (a hardware box) connected via Thunderbolt, which the computer says is up to 20GB/s.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 8, 2020)

Just demoed Apogee Clearmountain Spaces Reverb plugin. It’s just okay, I was not blown away at all. Also, I’m shocked how few presets it comes with given I was assuming that was one of the major appeals to getting it so you have Bob’s signature sound. Unless, he only uses a handful of presets throughout his career, which I doubt.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 10, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I think maybe I am missing out on just FabFilter. It seems so many people I respect swear by the FabFilter plugins that I wonder how much better they are than my current setup.



I’ve tried most of the FF stuff, they are definitely top notch, but it looks like you already have all the plugins you “need”. I suggest downloading the demos (if you haven’t already) to see if they suit your workflow. I LOVE Q3! I clicked with it immediately. I wasn’t a fan of the reverb, especially for orchestral work. 

You already have Ozone 9 Advanced, it has an awesome limiter.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 10, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I’ve tried most of the FF stuff, they are definitely top notch, but it looks like you already have all the plugins you “need”. I suggest downloading the demos (if you haven’t already) to see if they suit your workflow. I LOVE Q3! I clicked with it immediately. I wasn’t a fan of the reverb, especially for orchestral work.
> 
> You already have Ozone 9 Advanced, it has an awesome limiter.


I plan of getting the FabFilter Total bundle the next 50% off sale. I’m demoing the Sonnox plugins now and they are pretty good even though they are old. I don’t need to own Sonnox. I don’t necessarily need more plugins in general, but I am open to and on the look out for any new VI or plugin that enhances my workflow.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Oh, and how could I forget the Sound Toys bundle! Absolutely amazing plugins. Worth every penny.


I don't know how people live without Decapitator. I know it's possible, but why go through life that way?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 10, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> I don't know how people live without Decapitator. I know it's possible, but why go through life that way?



Totally agree. I feel the same way about headphones. I mean, why choose to cover your ears with shit? Anyway, I’m about to buy the Fabfilter Bundle... and one plugin I want from that, that can easily be put on a pedestal with Decapitator, is Saturn 2. Unbelievably great!


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Totally agree. I feel the same way about headphones. I mean, why choose to cover your ears with shit? Anyway, I’m about to buy the Fabfilter Bundle... and one plugin I want from that, that can easily be put on a pedestal with Decapitator, is Saturn 2. Unbelievably great!


Wait for their 50% off sales, Skywalker.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 10, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Wait for their 50% off sales, Skywalker.



I have an Edu discount of... 50% off. I’m screwed no matter what. There is no choice.


----------

